# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  آموزش كامل نرم افزار INNO Setup

## new_sra

INNO Setup نام نرم افزاری است که به صورت رایگان به شما امکان ساخت فایل نصب یا همان Setup را می دهد. این نرم افزار یکی از نرم افزارهای بسیار مهم و معتبر است که از سایر رقبا نیز بسیار برتر به حساب می آید. برای ساخت یک فایل نصب می توانید در این نرم افزار برنامه بنویسید و به صورت کامل به فایل نصب خود تسلط پیدا کنید



پشتیبانی از ویندوز های Seven – Vista – XP – 2000-98- 95
پشتیبانی از ویندوزهای 32 و 65 بیتی
ایجاد فایل EXE به صورت کاملا سفارشی
نصب پیشرفته فایل ها و حذف آنها به صورت کامل
فشرده سازی فایل نصب به فرمت های استاندارد
استفاده از کتابخانه های ویندوز
پشتیبانی از زبان برنامه نویسی پاسکال
پشتیبانی از چندین زبان زنده دنیا از *جمله فارسي*
پشتیبانی از سیستم رمز گذاری بر روی فایل نصب


دريافت نرم افزار كه به تازگي نسخه جديد منتشر گشت

و اما آموزش كامل و تصويري آن :
http://www.matrixsoft.ir/Software/Le...ixSoft.Ir).rar
912 كيلوبايت
گذرواژه: 
Www.MatrixSoft.Ir

----------


## noshin2008

> این نرم افزار یکی از نرم افزارهای بسیار مهم و معتبر است که از سایر رقبا  نیز بسیار برتر به حساب می آید. برای ساخت یک فایل نصب می توانید در این  نرم افزار برنامه بنویسید و به صورت کامل به فایل نصب خود تسلط پیدا کنید


آیا فقط در این نرم افزار برنانه نویسی انجام میشه
منظورم اینه که شی ء گرایی اصلا نداره؟
ما خودمون باید توش برنامه بنویسیم؟
اگه اینطوریه زبونه برنامه نویسیش به چه زبونیه؟
شما که گفتید رقبا یعنی از اینستال شیلد هم بهتره؟
لطفا پاسخ دهید؟

----------


## hamid-nic

سلام دوست عزیز new_sra 
اولا ممنون از فایل آموزشی که گذاشتید . این فایل آموزشی یکی از اولین آموزش های به زبان فارسی این نرم افزار است . برای ساختن این فایل مشخصه که وقت زیادی گذاشتید اما اگر موارد زیر را هم بهش اضافه می کردید یکی از کاملترین ها در نوع خودش بود .
1- معرفی اجمالی نرم افزار هایی که با این برنامه می توانند در ارتباط باشند و یک فایل نصب کاملی را در اختیار ما بگذارند از جمله : ISEasyTranslator ، ISSkinExample و ISTool و . . .
2- طریقه ی اضافه کردن زبان فارسی به لیست انتخاب های زبان (یعنی اضافه کردن زبان به پوشه Language)
3- ترجمه ی زبان اصلی  English  به زبان مورد نظر با ISEasyTranslator 
4- طریقه ی اضافه کردن اسکین (پوسته) به برنامه با ISSkinExample
5- طریقه ی کار با ISTool بصورت اجمالی و نحوه ی اضافه کردن اسکریپ ها به InnoSetup 
6- طریقه ی برنامه نویسی در قسمت [Code] همراه با مثال (مثلا نمایش یک پیغام دلخواه به کاربر و ...)
7- طریقه ی نصب Sql Server (یه فایل راهنما در پوشه Sample برای این کار وجود داره برای کمک)
8- نحوه ی تعیین وظایف قبل از نصب و بعد از نصب (مربوط به قسمت Task)
9- نحوه ی ایجاد آیکون در دسکتاپ یا سایر جاهای ویندوز
و  . . . 

البته ببخشید که موارد زیاد شد .
این مواردی که نام بردم فقط جنبه ی پیشنهاد داره .
موفق باشید .

----------


## new_sra

به نظر من بهترين نرم افزار است حتي برتر از نظر خوش دستي و سادگي كار از instalshield
كاملا شي گرايي هست و كساني كه كد هم نمي تونن بنويسن با wizard اي كه داره به راحتي سر 5 دقيقه نصاب تحويل مي ده
اگه دستي مي خواهيد كاري كنيد مي توانيد كد بنويسيد كه هم پاسكال و و c رو قبول مي كنه هم برنامه نويسي مخصوص خودش كه مي تونيد از راهنماي نرم افزار بهره ببريد

و اما




> 1- معرفی اجمالی نرم افزار هایی که با این برنامه می توانند در ارتباط باشند و یک فایل نصب کاملی را در اختیار ما بگذارند از جمله : ISEasyTranslator ، ISSkinExample و ISTool و . . .


اين را براي يادگيري دوستان گذاشتم و اگه شما دوست داريد مي تونم فايل را در اختيرتون بزارم تا با توضيحات تكميلي شما راهنماي كاملي داشته باشيم




> 2- طریقه ی اضافه کردن زبان فارسی به لیست انتخاب های زبان (یعنی اضافه کردن زبان به پوشه Language)


در نسخه جديد ديگه احتياجي نيست و خودش فارسي را در پوشه داره




> 3- ترجمه ی زبان اصلی English به زبان مورد نظر با ISEasyTranslator 
> نفهميدم يعني چي چون خودش فارسي داره و احتياج نيست به ترجمه


4- طریقه ی اضافه کردن اسکین (پوسته) به برنامه با ISSkinExample
اين هم بر ميگرده به گزينه يك




> 5- طریقه ی کار با ISTool بصورت اجمالی و نحوه ی اضافه کردن اسکریپ ها به InnoSetup


اين هم بر ميگرده به گزينه يك




> 6- طریقه ی برنامه نویسی در قسمت [code] همراه با مثال (مثلا نمایش یک پیغام دلخواه به کاربر و ...)
> 7- طریقه ی نصب Sql Server (یه فایل راهنما در پوشه Sample برای این کار وجود داره برای کمک)
> 8- نحوه ی تعیین وظایف قبل از نصب و بعد از نصب (مربوط به قسمت Task)


اين هم بر ميگرده به گزينه يك




> 9- نحوه ی ایجاد آیکون در دسکتاپ یا سایر جاهای ویندوز


در wizard برنامه اين يكي از گزينه هاست

----------


## hamid-nic

> در نسخه جديد ديگه احتياجي نيست و خودش فارسي را در پوشه داره


زبان فارسی در نسخه ی جدید نیست . چون شما ورژن قبلی را در سیستمتون نصب کردید بعد ورژن جدید را و در ورژن قبلی زبان فارسی را اضافه کرده بودید با نصب ورژن جدید زبان فارسی به لیستتون اضافه شده . امتحان کنید .



> نفهميدم يعني چي چون خودش فارسي داره و احتياج نيست به ترجمه


منظورم طریقه ی کار با ISEasyTranslator بود .



> اين هم بر ميگرده به گزينه يك


این مواردی که نام بردم فقط جنبه ی پیشنهاد داشت .



> اين را براي يادگيري دوستان گذاشتم و اگه شما دوست داريد مي تونم فايل را  در اختيرتون بزارم تا با توضيحات تكميلي شما راهنماي كاملي داشته باشيم


فعلا فرصت نمی کنم .در آینده قصد چنین کاری را دارم . البته نه با فایل شما .
موفق باشید .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آیا فقط در این نرم افزار برنانه نویسی انجام میشه
> منظورم اینه که شی ء گرایی اصلا نداره؟


شی گرایی چه ربطی به InnoSetup داره؟!! شی گرایی یک مفهوم خاص در طراحی نرم افزار هست. اون چیزی که منظور شما هست (با توجه به توضیحاتتان)، وجود رابط گرافیکی کاربر برای InnoSetup هست.

InnoSetup برای تولید فایل Setup از PascalScript و مجموعه ایی از اسکریپت های مخصوص خودش استفاده میکنه. حالا این اسکریپت ها را می تونید مستقیما در Editor آن تایپ کنید، یا از ابزارهایی مثل IsTool استفاده کنید، که یک رابط گرافیکی کاربر برای کار با InnoSetup فراهم می کنند.

----------


## new_sra

من كه در نسخه هايي كه نصب كردم نه در رايانه خودم ديدم فارسي داره حالا نمي دونم نسخه جديد حتما چون طرف ويرايش جديد نسخه رو نداده در پكيج نصب نزاشتن

پس منتظر مقاله شما  hamid-nic عزيز مي مونم
شي گرايي هم منظور همين اسكريپ ت هايي كه با پاسكال روي شيء و يا با c روي شيء كار مي كنيد منظورمه كه مدير صحبت هاي تكميلي رو كرد

----------


## hamidnazare

دوست عزیز لینک خرابه

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام دوست عزیز و دوستان دیگر در سایت
من یکی از مشکلات اساسی که با نرم افزار خوب اینو ستاپ دارم ساخت آیکن یا شرتکات از نرم افزارهای مورد نظرم بعد از نصب در دسکتاپ کاربر می باشد.من هرکاری میکنم بعد از ساخت شرتکات و اجرا اخطار دارم.یعنی کاربر که شرتکات را اجرا می کند اخطارمیدهد.لطفا هرکسی میتونه منو راهنمایی کنه.ممنون.منتظر پاسخهای گرم شما دوستان عزیز هستم.

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام
دوستان لینک آموزش خرابه اگه می شه تصحیح نمایید با تشکر

----------


## asanbest

ینک آموزش خرابه میشه لینک جدیدشو بزارید؟

----------


## asanbest

کسی هست این لینک آموزشی رو بده؟

----------


## SAMAViYAN

> کسی هست این لینک آموزشی رو بده؟



 ‌‌
*Download
* ‌‌

----------

